# slow shutter speed help



## phat_gadgy (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi guys, Im really fed up with the digital camera I have, Its a cheepo one and I know you get what you pay for.
The problem is when I go to take a photo it takes so long from pressing the button to actually taking the picture that most of the time I miss the shot as the subject has moved. Is there a setting I can use to make it take pictures quicker ?? its a IT Works 3045. TIA Kevin


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Hmm, well mate its just basically the 'crapness' (if u dont mind me saying) of the camera. You may be able to adjust the shutter speed in settings somewhere, but ideally if u want a fast shutter speed, u need to upgrade to a better camera :thumb:

Its an annoying problem i know, i had it previously on my FUJI A340 

Hope this helps, Junior


----------



## Brisa (Aug 9, 2006)

Its nothing to do with the shutter speed itself. Your camera will have an auto focus setting by half holding the shutter release button before you take the shot, what your experiancing is the camera having to auto focus and then release the shutter. Your sort of surprising the camera "oh no...focus...argh...fire shutter.....too late!" thats your camera lol.

This photo was taken with a shuter speed of around 10 seconds on a tripod.










Long shutter speeds are not always a bad thing.


----------



## phat_gadgy (Jul 31, 2006)

Cheers guys, yup the camera is a cheepo one so I guess I'll have to put up with it until I can afford a decent one. Long shutter speed is ok with a still object not so good with my 3 year old LOL.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

What you are talking about is shutter lag, not shutter speed. It is the time it takes the electronics to work out the exposure, do the autofocus & then get the camera ready to actually take the picture. Better and quicker electronics usually cost more - so it is probably just your camera. It might be worth trying taking a picture without the LCD on using the viewfinder and see if it is faster then - you would be giving the camera's brain less to do then.


----------



## phat_gadgy (Jul 31, 2006)

GlynRS2 said:


> It might be worth trying taking a picture without the LCD on using the viewfinder and see if it is faster then - you would be giving the camera's brain less to do then.


Top man :thumb: Ive turned off the LCD and its working great, just in time for my hols


----------



## Ant GTI-6 (Nov 30, 2005)

It's called shutter lag most digital cameras suffer from it, some more than others, the only way round it is go DSLR, Shutter speed is totally different, being the amout of time the 'shutter' is opend to the light. some cameras give the option from a full 15 seconds open (night scenes but no action shots, to a 1000th of a second open (bright conditions and fast moving subjects. But this still doesnt help against the shutter lag, an in born niggle unfortunately.


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

I have a Sony DSC-T7 which until yesterday (when I fully played with the settings for the first time in ages) I had the same problem with

I managed to snatch a couple like this yesterday with it and am well pleased because I usually missed the action!


----------



## Razor (Oct 25, 2005)

Is this like a 'spot the ball' competition - can't see them anywhere! :lol:


----------

